

Leave your ego at the door and master your tools - abossy
http://adambossy.wordpress.com/2008/10/30/leave-your-ego-at-the-door-and-master-your-tools/

======
noonespecial
_I constantly saw kids fumbling with the random crap that came with the KDE
installation: KWrite, Kate, pico, nano. Not just the young ‘uns. Juniors and
seniors, also. It made me sick to my stomach._

Far from "random crap" kate turned out to be the silver lining surprise that
finally propelled my switch from gnome to KDE.

~~~
abossy
Really!? Can you elaborate? I am interested specifically in what attracted you
to the product.

I am obviously not seeing beyond the emacs/vi wall.

